# siitä, kun



## oloekis

Tällä viikolla on kulunut kaksi vuotta siitä, kun tulin Suomeen. 


Moikka! Is it correct if I understood the "siitä, kun" part as "since when"? I only know that siitä can mean either "about it" or "of it", and I find it pretty difficult to apply here in this example.


----------



## Gavril

_On kulunut kaksi vuotta *siitä*, *kun *tulin Suomeen_ = It has been two years *since *(*the time* *when*) I arrived in Finland.

The same structure is seen in sentences like

_Minua huolestuttaa *se*,* että* hän ei ole vielä soittanut._ = *The fact* *that *he still hasn't called is worrying me.


----------



## Spongiformi

Gavril said:


> _On kulunut kaksi vuotta *siitä*, *kun *tulin Suomeen_ = It has been two weeks *since *(*the time* *when*) I arrived in Finland.



Emme me suomalaiset aivan niin verkkaisia ole, että kaksi suomalaisen vuotta vastaisi kahta amerikkalaisen viikkoa...


----------



## Gavril

Spongiformi said:


> Emme me suomalaiset aivan niin verkkaisia ole, että kaksi suomalaisen vuotta vastaisi kahta amerikkalaisen viikkoa...



Gah.  I can only guess I wrote that because "viikko" appeared earlier in the sentence. I've corrected the post now (thanks).


----------

